# Where to buy/find mailing lists for your target customers?



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Where can I find mailing lists for my potential customers? If my target market is (hypothetical) single blond women between ages 25-30 and I want to mail them out my catalog, where can I their mailing addresses?
Thank u


----------



## myronallis (May 12, 2007)

Got to Google.com

Type Mailing Lists.

Pick One and call.

Tell them your target market. 

The more specific you are the more it usually costs. I can get a list of three hundred people that make more then 250,000 per year and own a corvette with atleast three kids.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a couple:

A New Force in Direct Marketing - AccuData Integrated Marketing
Consumer Mailing Lists - AllMedia Inc.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

myronallis said:


> Got to Google.com
> 
> Type Mailing Lists.
> 
> ...


That was the first thing I did, was googled it. But I didn't know which companies were reliable sources and which ones were just scams. Do you have a particular company you like to use Myron? Thanks

And just out of curiosity - what are the price ranges for these mailing lists?


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Here's a couple:
> 
> A New Force in Direct Marketing - AccuData Integrated Marketing
> Consumer Mailing Lists - AllMedia Inc.


Thanks for the sources Rodney.

I noticed they talk about "renting" the lists - what does that mean? 
If anyone has direct experience using these services let me know.


----------



## myronallis (May 12, 2007)

I have used several different list companies. A great marketer, Dan Kennedy says "The more you know about your list the better you can market them." This basically means, ask them how they build thier list.

Renting thier list means that they allow you to mail or email them a certain amount of times. This means that you do not have access to them after a certain amount of mailings unless they purchase from you.


----------



## try change (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow! Already I'm finding some good info here  

So, it sounds like "buying" the email lists is more beneficial than "renting", right?

Vince


----------



## myronallis (May 12, 2007)

It depends on the cost. You might beable to rent the list and have access to 50,000 more names then buying it. Then you just have to make sure the piece of mail you send them will convince them to buy from your website or give you thier information. Emailing them shouldn't be the only way you contact them. Get their name, number, physical address, email, blood type, eye color. You want to know everything about them!


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

myronallis said:


> I have used several different list companies. A great marketer, Dan Kennedy says "The more you know about your list the better you can market them." This basically means, ask them how they build thier list.
> 
> Renting thier list means that they allow you to mail or email them a certain amount of times. This means that you do not have access to them after a certain amount of mailings unless they purchase from you.


Thanks for clafirying that Myron. 



> Emailing them shouldn't be the only way you contact them. Get their name, number, physical address, email, blood type, eye color. You want to know everything about them!


I'm not sure if mentioned this earlier or not, but I'm looking for their physical addresses. You can get all that info, no matter how small your niche is?! wow, that's great. Thanks again


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

myronallis said:


> This basically means, ask them how they build thier list.


What should I be looking for in the answer to that question? Does the way the company builds their list indicate anything - is it the accuracy of the information, reliability or something else?


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Annushka - before you buy/rent a list try building your own for free. It's really not that hard to do (depending of course on your target market.) What clubs, associations, trade-shows, organizations, events, etc. do the people you want to reach attend? Try to come-up with as many as you can. Then google those (example: elementary school trade-shows.) Many of these will list all their members/attendees (with their info) right there.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

that's a good idea Tom, thanks. i'll do some searches on the net.


----------



## myronallis (May 12, 2007)

Annushka said:


> What should I be looking for in the answer to that question? Does the way the company builds their list indicate anything - is it the accuracy of the information, reliability or something else?


 
Some companies offer an address verification service. You NEED this service. Anyone can put anything in a address field. This way you will beable to verify that they are actually going to get the mail instead of you eating the printing and mailing cost. How they build thier list is important. Are they building it by going into a big city and randomly asking people for thier name and address? Are they using "squeeze pages" that are geared towards a targeted market? How they build their list directly effects your wallet!


----------

